# Another Ebay Moron



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Gotta love the entertainment Ebay provides...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Schwin...171817?hash=item1c68e8cde9:g:060AAOSwM4xXZMrD

V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Well it is a schween.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ann Arbor had loads of them in the $50 piles.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 18, 2016)

ya but shipping is free!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2016)

Insaneeeee!


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 18, 2016)

I see listings all the time with nutty prices...don't they check previous/current listings before posting their own???


----------



## XBPete (Jun 18, 2016)

Must be those rare crank bearings that were gummed by toothless Eskimo women for lowered resistance ...... a bargain!


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> Well it is a schween.



 A Schween is a Schwinn that's been Neutered!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 18, 2016)

A sports tourer is a nice bike.... but I think I sold my one year only red sports tourer for like $200 awhile back. This guy is crazy for sure.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 18, 2016)

my friend from orlando just wanted to get on the CABE critics corner ,


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 18, 2016)

It's in ORLANDO, folks...


----------



## bairdco (Jun 18, 2016)

Too bad "auto correct" only works for spelling. It'd be great if you typed in "6350.00" and it automatically changed it to "63.50"


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the seven people watching already got burned betting against Brexit and are looking for amusement.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 24, 2016)

Ignoring the completely ridiculous price, I will say that it does appear to be all-original. It was also produced in or about the first month of production and has stamped Campagnolo (vs. Forged Huret) dropouts. I've documented a number of these with Campy dropouts so far (all with BGxxxxxx serials) and just added this one to the list. It also has a 36-54T TA crankset with pedal eye plugs. That specific setup can only be found on early '71 Sports Tourers: http://www.bikeforums.net/18855459-post9.html


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Gotta love the entertainment Ebay provides...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Schwin...171817?hash=item1c68e8cde9:g:060AAOSwM4xXZMrD
> 
> V/r Shawn






Love these people!  They are the best.
I msg them with minimalist messages like...."I want to buy this bike"

when they respond.....keep getting minimalistic and vague....."I need your bike"

etc

they truly deserve the torture.....maybe even started "spending the money" thanks to the 'live one' on the hook.


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2016)

I guess it's a antique, and to think I have been passing them up a yard sales for $50-100, oh well.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 25, 2016)

[emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 26, 2016)

May be a scammer. He has no feedback


----------

